# waterless or onr



## douglas barbera (Jun 13, 2010)

what is better for mobile car valeting waterless or onr ?


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

ONR is waterless...


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

It's rinseless,you still need water to make the solution:thumb:


----------



## douglas barbera (Jun 13, 2010)

ok thanks are there many mobile waterless car wash ?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldnt have thought so, but could be wrong


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I would go with ONR, seems the best approach


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm a mobile valeter amd i use ONR and very high pressure steam machine, cost a bit to set up but cleans outside of car brilliantly. I've used ONR without the steam and works well but the steamer really gets the areas normal hand washing can't touch. The steamer also cleans every other area of the vehicle you care to imagine with much lower chemical use and no water run off. Never go back to pressure washer, though i'm sure many dis-agree i find it brilliant and i don't need a huge water tank to haul around.


----------



## plentyambition (Jan 8, 2009)

Dave18 said:


> I'm a mobile valeter amd i use ONR and very high pressure steam machine, cost a bit to set up but cleans outside of car brilliantly. I've used ONR without the steam and works well but the steamer really gets the areas normal hand washing can't touch. The steamer also cleans every other area of the vehicle you care to imagine with much lower chemical use and no water run off. Never go back to pressure washer, though i'm sure many dis-agree i find it brilliant and i don't need a huge water tank to haul around.


Interesting! What steam cleaner do you use? I wouldn't mind using ONR more but I hate the thought of cleaning wheels without some sort of pressurised appliance.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have used ONR for almost every single detail I have done in the past 4 years due to the ease of use and water restrictions. I have also used many 'waterless' washes that are essentially quick detailers with increased cleaning ability and while they have their purpose on a car with some dust, they are not as easy to use when there is a normal amount of grime on a car. In fact, it is easier to ONR a car including the wash/dry stage and does a better job than using a waterless spray.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave18 said:


> I'm a mobile valeter amd i use ONR and very high pressure steam machine, cost a bit to set up but cleans outside of car brilliantly. I've used ONR without the steam and works well but the steamer really gets the areas normal hand washing can't touch. The steamer also cleans every other area of the vehicle you care to imagine with much lower chemical use and no water run off. Never go back to pressure washer, though i'm sure many dis-agree i find it brilliant and i don't need a huge water tank to haul around.


Just out of interest, how do you go on with cars that excessively dirty eg mud up the sides in the arches etc.? How long does a wash take using this method as well?


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

I use an Idromatic Astra steamer. Very dirty vehicles are not a problem, this machine kicks out one hell of a pressure when needed and i can adjust from a wet steam for these areas to a dry steam for interiors, engine bay e.t.c. I still use Autosmart products in conjunction with the steamer, i just need less of them. A quick outside steam in conjunction with ONR takes about 30-40 mins. Interior valets are much quicker than traditional methods. Hope that helps.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave18 said:


> I use an Idromatic Astra steamer. Very dirty vehicles are not a problem, this machine kicks out one hell of a pressure when needed and i can adjust from a wet steam for these areas to a dry steam for interiors, engine bay e.t.c. I still use Autosmart products in conjunction with the steamer, i just need less of them. A quick outside steam in conjunction with ONR takes about 30-40 mins. Interior valets are much quicker than traditional methods. Hope that helps.


Just watched a demo of this machine on YT (first one that came up). How hot is this jet, the guy doing the job has his hand about a foot away from the jet while he is doing the job.
BTW, not cheap machine is it? But can definitely see the benefits.


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wear gloves to use it, holding your hand about 12" away it's ok, won't burn, get closer and it can hurt! No it's not cheap but on going costs are much lower. Fuel consumption on van is much better not hauling loads of water. I'd recommend the astra to anyone mate.


----------



## vehiclefinesse (Jul 5, 2016)

*idromatic astra steamer*

hi do you know where I can purchase a idromatic astra steamer here in the uk i know there Italian but i cant find where I purchase one from i hope you or someone can help me please.... many thanks in advance Dave :thumb:


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Gosh, I've only been hearing about people raving about ONR recently and here's a thread that's 6 years old.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Gussy said:


> Gosh, I've only been hearing about people raving about ONR recently and here's a thread that's 6 years old.


ONR has been around for about 9 or 10 years so there will be older threads than this. Whilst I am a perfectly happy with ONR, there are plenty of alternative rinseless washes these days


----------

